# Property Management for Ontinyent required



## haynzy (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello all,

Does anyone offer, or know of anyone who can offer property management for a rental lets within the Ontinyent area?
Cleaning, changeovers etc.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks

Haynzy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

haynzy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Does anyone offer, or know of anyone who can offer property management for a rental lets within the Ontinyent area?
> Cleaning, changeovers etc.
> ...


I'm pretty sure that my fellow mod snikpoh does that - & he's in Ontinyent 

why not PM him & ask?


----------



## haynzy (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi thanks for the reply.....already talking to snikpoh...thanks



xabiachica said:


> I'm pretty sure that my fellow mod snikpoh does that - & he's in Ontinyent
> 
> why not PM him & ask?


----------

